# Effects on Furnace and Water Heater from flooded basement



## Mr Latone

My mom is in Little Falls, NJ which has been experiencing flooding and her 2 year old water heater was partially submersed. Her furnace is on a platform of some sort and was not submersed.

Neither will ignite.

Is the WH likely toast? As the furnace was not submersed I don't know why it won't ignite.

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## DragRag

With the gas valve being submerged on the Wh it is likely toast. I have been in the heating business for almost 2 decades. I would never considering using a gas valve that has been under water, it's just not safe to use any longer. As far as the furnace goes, is there a chance it was under water? IF not, you are just going to need to trouble shoot it, or hire some one to do so. Good luck!


----------



## Mr Latone

Thanks DragRag.


----------



## beenthere

All manufacturers require their gas valve to be replaced once it was under water.

Is it possible that the furnace blower compartment was under water. If so, it may have damaged the board.


----------



## accuratejoe

the moisture in the basement probably took out the hot surface ignitor, What happens when you cut the power on and a call for heat? and just change the water heater if it was gas, if electrical just replace both thermostats and check wires for corrosion.


----------



## Mr Latone

thanks for the replies

the WH will just be replaced

Since the gas co was called and the furnace would not fire it was red tagged 

I guess it needed a new control board, probably moisture related

I was just trying to get a heads up for my mom for when she had to get quotes for repair

I wasn't trying to actually diagnose the problem. I was trying to get a handle on whether the WH might be saved.

Fortunately one of her neighbors was able to refer an HVAC repairman and the furnace will be repaired.


----------



## flashheatingand

Technically speaking, you probably could just replace the valve and call it a wonderful thing.


----------



## Mr Latone

flashheatingand said:


> Technically speaking, you probably could just replace the valve and call it a wonderful thing.


That is what I was wondering. A gas control costs maybe $100. maybe another $150-$200 for the service call. New WH installed in her area $900+.

Well I am not there and can't look at it. It just seemed there wasn't much to the WH. I don't even know how deep the water got.


----------



## flashheatingand

Is that USD? I am starting to think it would behoove me to work in NY, and wire the money home for my family...


----------



## coolmen

Im 15 min away from little falls if she is still in need of help.


----------



## BigReds

accuratejoe said:


> the moisture in the basement probably took out the hot surface ignitor, What happens when you cut the power on and a call for heat? and just change the water heater if it was gas, if electrical just replace both thermostats and check wires for corrosion.


 
Replace water heater even if it is electric when under water. They have insualation in them and once they get wet the insulation shrinks and the bottom becomes a hot spot.


----------



## Electric_Light

BigReds said:


> Replace water heater even if it is electric when under water. They have insualation in them and once they get wet the insulation shrinks and the bottom becomes a hot spot.


Fiber glass insulation does, but the poured-in polyurethane insulation doesn't hold water, which is what they use most modern water heaters.


----------



## Rob PA

900 for a wh and labor? Geez, im packing my bags and moving. Most this market here would support would be in the mid 6s. Thats with the tank being around 400-440.


----------



## acefurnacefixer

Answer to first question, anything that is submerged, must be replaced.................$825 to 975 to install standard natural draft standing pilot water heater.local codes and ordnances can cause price to vary.


----------



## flashheatingand

Why must it be replaced? Sure, it's possible the gas valve may have been damaged, and it would be prudent to replace that component, even if there was fiiberglass insulation that got soaked, I can't see why one must replace the unit.

How would it be dangerous by re-using the w/h? Oh well, the o/p mentioned that a control board was damaged, so, we weren't talking about a standard w/h. But, I still don't see why a complete replacement is necessary.


----------

